# March meeting ?



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

are we having a March meeting?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that would be a good question, alex,mike, drinda are we having a march meeting? 
also will plants be okay with 10-12k bulbs till I can find 6700k grr nova extreme pro and it's weird 16 3/8's bulb size.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I asked at the Feb meeting about this month and I could not get an answer from anyone. I am assuming that we are not.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

TCA has their monthly meetings in a room at Spring Creek BBQ here in Irving. The big room is large enough for all of us and we could do a plant exchange but of course there's no tank to view but it might be an option for this month. Since Easter is March 31st, it will either be this Sunday (doubtful at this point) or next Sunday. I can check with Spring Creek if anyone is interested.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

update...on Sunday's, the room is on a first come first serve basis with renting available only after 3pm so that doesn't appear to be a good option. I didn't check on Saturday the 23rd as that is the OKAA auction and TCA has planned a "road trip" as their March meeting and I know I'm planning on going as well as a few others.


----------



## BFinley (Mar 12, 2013)

I would love to go but I work on the weekends!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd be willing to host a club meeting either this Sunday, March 17th, or next Sunday, March 24th at 1pm if there are no takers. I don't really have a topic to discuss other than low maintenance medium growth tanks.

I have 7 tanks running currently (14G to 90G) and only 1 is CO2 enhanced using EI dosing. All the others are medium light, HOB filters and weekly water top offs due to evaporation. I might throw in a little CSM +B once a week.

Mike


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Mike...I love looking at your tanks and watching all the shrimp.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm fine with going to mike's. who else is fine with going to mikes?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I love going to Mike's. His tanks are divine and he is a great host.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Back by popular demand! We will meet at CrownMan's (Mike) home on March 24 at 1 PM. Please use the auto responder on the club web site http://www.aquatic-plants.org/ to get the address in Arlington. Plant trading will be from 1 to 1:30.

For those who have never met CrownMan, he is a long-time member with a dedicated aquarium room. One of the first meetings I attended was at his home, and his tanks are an education in themselves.

We are working on future meetings at the Dallas Children's Aquarium in Fair Park, and a new store in Flower Mound.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Web site is down.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

CrownMan is not a good man. 

He makes you feel inadequate because he has many planted tanks and doesn't even try too hard to grow the amazing plants in them. Each one of the tanks is about 4 light years ahead of what you will ever have.

Do not go to his house. You will only feel bad. Very bad.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

niko said:


> CrownMan is not a good man.
> 
> He makes you feel inadequate because he has many planted tanks and doesn't even try too hard to grow the amazing plants in them. Each one of the tanks is about 4 light years ahead of what you will ever have.
> 
> Do not go to his house. You will only feel bad. Very bad.


and what about his abundance of shrimp that reproduce and reproduce...he even has you take some home with you....feeling inadequate as I look at my tank ound:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's giving me the old feb. info.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not sure how inadequate he could make me feel. I'm a good aquascaper, and I can grow just about anything. 

Sorry you had a bad experience with him, but I don't think it's ok for you to say this out loud as you may scare others off. 

As far as his tanks being light years ahead of our tanks, I'd rather gather my own opinion. I've been around and seen some very good aquascapes. People look at my tanks and say the same thing. It's all experience and trial and error. 

If you don't like the guy, simple don't go to his house.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

JJ, Niko and CrownMan are old friends--this is a joke. But thanks for your concren, and helping to keep APC a courteous place.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, Niko and I are old friends and I thought he gave me a totally undeserved nice complement.

Thanks Niko and hope to see you next Sunday. I still have a couple of the Pygmy corys and Amano shrimp I got from you and Pedro a few years ago. How long are those Amanos supposed to live anyway?

For those that saw my tanks several months ago, they are even more overgrown now. The few fish I have are happy though. Except my albino corys. They have no substrate to rest on. They hang out in the plants now.

Mike


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok lol. I'm glad there is no issue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

JJ, I love CrownMan....he's a great guy and Niko and I were being very very sarcastic. I could look at Mike's tanks forever if it were for a few of life's necessities such as food, sleep, bathroom and....oh yea work! LOL


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 27, 2012)

Yay! Looking forward to attending this one!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I keep trying to go to the website, but it's not working. Could someone please PM the address?


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

I will do my best to attend the meeting... I am excited to see that my suggestion of plant trading at the beginning will have a "test-drive" this weekend. Of course, if it doesn't work, blame it on the Board. 

Seriously, you guys do a wonderful job with this club. Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

jerrybforl said:


> I keep trying to go to the website, but it's not working. Could someone please PM the address?


ARGH! I'm checking on it.

Everyone, you can send me a PM if you need the address.


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Send an email to our auto-responder:

[email protected]

It will send you the details.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Please send me a PM if you have trouble accessing our clubs web site (www.aquatic-plants.org).

-Mike


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 27, 2012)

It worked fine for me.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you Mike....as always, a great meeting...so much information.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> Thank you Mike....as always, a great meeting...so much information.


I agree, thanks for the hospitality Mike! Your tanks are beautiful and your knowledge is greatly appreciated! I had a great time and thanks for the Bacopa.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great to see everyone again! Mike, it was great! Thanks for your hospitality.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

It was a great meeting! Thanks to Mike and his wife for all of their hospitality.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I always learn a lot at these meetings. All of you have spurred me on to setup the 65G all glass tank so I bought a stand for the 29 gallon tank to go in the corner and will setup a shrimp/quarantine tank underneath it.

The next dry weekend, I will start painting the back flat black and start setting it up between the two 40 G breeder tanks. I will start a new thread at that time with PICS and get suggestins on the driftwood (or maybe rocks).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

CrownMan said:


> Thanks everyone. I always learn a lot at these meetings. All of you have spurred me on to setup the 65G all glass tank so I bought a stand for the 29 gallon tank to go in the corner and will setup a shrimp/quarantine tank underneath it.
> 
> The next dry weekend, I will start painting the back flat black and start setting it up between the two 40 G breeder tanks. I will start a new thread at that time with PICS and get suggestins on the driftwood (or maybe rocks).


ALL RIGHT!!!!! Past time to get that puppy up and running!!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have ada - driftwood branches I bought and am not using. we can work something out if you're interested in some of them. how about April meeting setup mike's rimless 65g tank.


----------

